# tabellen kommentar ausgeben



## ARadauer (19. Dez 2007)

kann mir zufällig wer sagen, wie ich mir aus einer oracle tabelle den tabellen kommentar ausgeben kann?


----------



## Guest (20. Dez 2007)

Schau dir die Systemtabelle "all_tab_comments" an.


----------



## ARadauer (20. Dez 2007)

danke


----------

